# It is set! (Offical Championship Tread)



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It is set.

Roy and Jim

Should be a great game.

MOnday 8:21pm


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I had these two teams picked for the finals in my brackett. I think I already have the cash wrapped up. Anyway, I can't wait. KU has always been my favorite obviously, but Syracuse has always been one of my 2-3 favorite teams (don't really no why). It's going to be sweet, Roy or Jim is finally going to get what they deserve. Hope it's Roy : )


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Should be a great game like you said. Kansas' senior leadership versus Syracuse's young talent should be fun to watch. I think it'll be a high scoring game and alot of fun to watch. I'm glad it wasn't a all Big 12 championship ans that Coach Williams or Boehim will finally get their championship. Hope it's a great game.

I know he doesn't really like to talk about it. But, kansasalumn if Roy Williams gets this championship do you think he could be headed back for UNC? Maybe you've heard something I haven't out here.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I know he doesn't really like to talk about it. But, kansasalumn if Roy Williams gets this championship do you think he could be headed back for UNC? Maybe you've heard something I haven't out here.


lets not talk about this in this thread. This is about the Championship game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

syracuse is going to get killed by kansas. the texas game was crap(but i'll make a new thread to talk about it in). i really don't see how the "great" zone is going to stop hinrich, miles, and langford from getting into the paint. it really didn't slow down ford and the other perimeter guys. just cut and pass and then have that guy take it into the lane. and collison is going to be able to do exactly what buckman did, except that collison will do more too because collison is better. i really don't expect it to be much of a game and will be surprised if kansas doesn't win by double digits.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Finally my Cuse get to the Championship game i know it all season we could do it..Now can we finally get some respect..LETS GO CUSE!!!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Finally my Cuse get to the Championship game i know it all season we could do it..Now can we finally get some respect..LETS GO CUSE!!!


you have my respect.

however........


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

This game will have so many things involved, I'm really not sure who I want to win. I guess I just want to see a great game. Hope Nick and Kirk play outta their minds, though.

OT.1:WITF is with those times? 4:16, 7:56 etc, etc...

OT.2:Warrick's one hander? Wow.

OT.3:I think this game sealed TJ's staying at Texas. I know he said it, but if he went all the way, he might have left.

OT.4:Man, my bracket is, err, messed up. Brutal!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i had the cuse in the finals*

warrick is a freak of nature
melo is the best player in college basketball!!
if he gets hot he can win the game by himself..
hopefully the cuse wont give hinrich too many open looks 
i saw 92 cuse 85 kansas

and roy will go down in history as the phil mickelson of coaches
and melos legend will go down in history a la kareem and bill walton!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I am so fired up about this game that my imagination is getting wild. I'm really confident going into this game and I hope we're gonna be the underdogs for this game again. We are working very well as a team and on several runs when we let Carmelo Anthony run the team and put us on his back and ride trough we help him out and don't just watch. That's one thing I noticed which I really appreciate from our team. I saw alot of heart & hussle crashing the boards even though I disliked the fact that we let so many offensive rebounds go to that guy even though he missed most of them, what an awful free throw shooter that guy is.  

Hakim Warrick has really impressed me. He is showing that he is a legit threat on offense and his quickness and size really gives him an advantage when he goes to the basket. He's got a nice jump shoot, he can post up and also his sweet layups and acrobatic jumps to the basket are out of this world! He's got us in good hands.

G-Mac will have to be his usual self too for us to win. If he puts up extra points and is clutch behind the line like he was tonight, that's a huge plus.

Carmelo is gonna come up huge, he always plays well under pressure and from every tournament game this year he's been nothing short from wonderful. Go Orangemen! :grinning:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

there is a sudden dose of Syr. fans here. 

Go 'Hawks!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The game will be close, but I reluctantly select Kansas (but certainly not a sure thing). The best way to beat the zone is to move it into the high post. Collision will have a big game.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Where are those people in other threads saying Carmelo would be a bust in the NBA now?









33 pts 14 rbs
kids so smooth they call him Melo

Even though I like Syracuse, i'm hoping Roy wins it all so he can come coach us at UNC


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

he could still be a bust in the nba. he hasn't played a game yet so who knows. in the nba his defender won't be 6'3 and he won't have as much respect from the refs. i am not saying that he will be a bust(i think he will be pretty good), but i'm just saying that you really can't say either way right now. i mean jay williams looked pretty good in college and he isn't exactly a top 10 pg in the pros right now like people were saying.

oops, i forgot what thread this was. i think kansas will win the championship game(like i already said).


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*be careful*

rocketeer dont let bulls fans see that.. they get real defensive!!!
i say melo will average 16 ppgs and 8 boards a game next year
what was amazing about tonights game was that he didnt really take many shots..


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I think Melo will be great in the NBA. However, his potential isn't nearly as much as Lebron's, like some have said. His first step isn't nearly as quick as James's, and his athleticism isn't as high either. And also, did anyone catch PTI where Wilbon was making a case for Wade being picked ahead of James and Melo? Man, I love the show and those guys, but sometimes I wonder how they get paid as much as they do.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Kansas is going to win.

Buckman caused tons of problems for Syracuse. Collison has a similar game to Buckman, just 10x better. Hinrich will lock down McNamara (I felt bad for Diener when Hinrich was guarding him; Diener couldn't do anything). Kansas will run and run to beat the zone down the floor. Kansas' role players (Miles, Graves, Lee) are all peaking at the right time. Really, it's hard to see how Kansas can lose unless they get into foul trouble.

Look at the Texas-Cuse game. Texas played like crap. They shot 42% from the floor and 63% from the line. Syracuse played as well as they've played all season, shot 57% from the floor and Carmelo Anthony had his best game ever. With all that, if Erskin doesn't blow that layup late, Boddicker's 3 makes it a 2 point game with a minute left, where anything could have happened. Syracuse had their A game and Texas had their C game. With all that, Texas was one shot away from having a chance to steal the game. I don't expect Kansas to have a C-level game (senior leadership - it worked for Michigan State, it worked for Duke, it worked for Maryland, it'll work for Kansas) and I don't expect Syracuse to bring their A game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So SU has soundly beaten Missouri and Oklahoma this year. They soundly defeated Oklahoma St down the stretch. They defeated Texas. They are 4-0 vs the Big-12.

But yet they have little chance against Kansas. They need an A game vs a C game to win  Alot of Big 12 fans want to say that these SU wins are purely a function of Big 12 teams playing poorly. 1-0 - maybe. 2-0 perhaps. But 4-0, sorry SU has proven they can go toe to toe vs the Big 12, and that it is SU that is "winning" not the opponent that is "losing" Alot of sour grapes out there.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> there is a sudden dose of Syr. fans here.
> 
> Go 'Hawks!



Not really. The only Syracuse fans that I know of are Four_Season_Hustler and myself. I wish our community was bigger in these boards.

And to all those people saying Lebron has more potential and all that bull. I laugh at that crap, Lebron may have more potential but potential doesn't mean squat. Untill he turns that potential into reality or just goes to college and can match what Carmelo has does in the NCAA tournament then he ain't done nothing yet.

Carmelo still has more to offer. If he hits the weight room he will be huge! He is the total package, and he has great work ethic. Melo is for real, like I have been saying for the whole season now.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Melo is for real, I knew that since last year when he was at Oak Hill. But I wouldn't even hesitate before drafting James before Anthony. Melo hasn't proven jack squat at the next level either, so don't give me that argument. We're basing everything off of potential at this point, and Lebron has more of it.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The only Syracuse fans that I know of are Four_Season_Hustler and myself. I wish our community was bigger in these boards.




neither am i a cuse fan. not get me wrong, i love melo. hes awesome. i cheer for west virginia (who is in the big east with cuse) and the orangemen are playing kansas, who beat zona. basically what this all means is........


LETS GO CUSE!!!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*origibulls*

what happened to hargett
he was awesome i remember hed come down the court and throw it off the backboard to himself and dunk it


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*kansasalum*

i have one question
who is gonna guard melo??
miles will be on mcnamara
hinrich on duaney (mismatch)
langford is like 6'3 at best hell get torched!!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Syracuse will win.....



> But yet they have little chance against Kansas. They need an A game vs a C game to win Alot of Big 12 fans want to say that these SU wins are purely a function of Big 12 teams playing poorly. 1-0 - maybe. 2-0 perhaps. But 4-0, sorry SU has proven they can go toe to toe vs the Big 12, and that it is SU that is "winning" not the opponent that is "losing" Alot of sour grapes out there.


Syracuse has earned my respect, my friend...I love the way they play. And this is coming from a HUGE big 12 fanatic....they're on their way to beating the 5 top teams from the best conference in the country. Quite a feat, if you ask me.



> he could still be a bust in the nba. he hasn't played a game yet so who knows. in the nba his defender won't be 6'3 and he won't have as much respect from the refs. i am not saying that he will be a bust(i think he will be pretty good), but i'm just saying that you really can't say either way right now. i mean jay williams looked pretty good in college and he isn't exactly a top 10 pg in the pros right now like people were saying.


He has a hell of a lot better chance in the pros than your boy Terrance Ford.....And Jay Williams wasn't a 6'8 guy that can shoot better than most SGs.

Carmelo- 2004 ROY.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> And to all those people saying Lebron has more potential and all that bull. I laugh at that crap, Lebron may have more potential but potential doesn't mean squat. Untill he turns that potential into reality or just goes to college and can match what Carmelo has does in the NCAA tournament then he ain't done nothing yet.
> 
> Carmelo still has more to offer. If he hits the weight room he will be huge! He is the total package, and he has great work ethic. Melo is for real, like I have been saying for the whole season now.


That is stupid. Going in order...
1.Lebron having more potential is not Bull. 2.Lebron outplayed Carmelo last year, and that means something. Does Carmelo playing like this in college mean anything in the NBA? Nope (read: John Wallace). 3.Lebron won't go to college, does he even need to? Bron going to the NBA and averaging 18 a game as a rookie would be more impressive than Anthony's 22 as a frosh. Lebron is probably better right now, being a year younger! 4.No, Lebron is already huge anyways. 5.Lebron is for real. 6.I'm way off topic, but I hate it when people say stuff like this.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Syracuse will win.....
> 
> 
> ...


Two weeks ago Syracuse was "the most overrated team in the tournament", right? 

I hate when this **** happens. Just because Carmelo had a good game doesn't mean Ford had a bad game. Ford had a hell of a performance, and imo is as strong of a lock as any prospect this year to be a good player in the NBA. Is his shooting inconsistent? Yup. But his speed, vision, and leadership aren't. He's improved his game leaps and bounds from last year, after which people said he couldn't get that much better unless he improved his shot a lot. TJ Ford has the heart of a champion, and he finds a way to get it done, regardless of height.

There are intangibles besides physical size in basketball, and Ford has every single one of them. He's a leader, a winner, and one of the most dedicated players I've ever seen. Whenever he goes to the NBA, he'll find a way to succeed.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Two weeks ago Syracuse was "the most overrated team in the tournament", right?


That was before I had seen them play more than 2 games. 

And please don't tell me TJ has a better shot to be a star in the league than Anthony.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> That was before I had seen them play more than 2 games.
> 
> And please don't tell me TJ has a better shot to be a star in the league than Anthony.


Your first post lacked the word *star*. That was my debate. TJ may or may not be a star - that depends on a lot of things - but I'll bet the world that he doesn't flop. He'll be a good player.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> I think Melo will be great in the NBA. However, his potential isn't nearly as much as Lebron's, like some have said. His first step isn't nearly as quick as James's, and his athleticism isn't as high either. And also, did anyone catch PTI where Wilbon was making a case for Wade being picked ahead of James and Melo? Man, I love the show and those guys, but sometimes I wonder how they get paid as much as they do.


I see Melo being this years Caron Butler, I know their games are not similar, but just in terms of their seasons, averaging mid teens on points, and single digets everywhere else, he's a stud.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> He has a hell of a lot better chance in the pros than your boy Terrance Ford.....And Jay Williams wasn't a 6'8 guy that can shoot better than most SGs.
> 
> Carmelo- 2004 ROY.


i never said that he was going to be a bust or that he didn't have a chance to be good. i said that he hasn't played a game yet so we really don't know. the other guy(i can't remember who) was talking about anthony like he was already a star in the nba and that what he has done in the tournament proves he isn't a bust. he hasn't even been drafted so we can't already talk about how he has or hasn't played in the nba.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*will someone answer my ??*

who is gonna guard carmelo

hinrich will be on duaney which is a mismatch
i guess it will be langford.. who is genereously listed at 6'4


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I would guess Langford....they could put Collison on him for a bit if no one else can touch him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

my question is: how is syracuse going to stop collison? they couldn't stop buckman and collison is similar but way better right now. texas really wasn't slowed by the zone at all(they scored 84 points and were 60% on their free throws, so they could have had more). if kansas shoots 60% again this will be another game that is over in the 1st half. sure carmelo is hard to match up with but kansas has some pretty good pieces to take apart the syracuse zone(even if they have struggled against zones in the past).


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Carmelo and Collison will cancel each other out. Syracuse's D, along with McNamara and Warrick will beat Kansas.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*are u crazy*

kansas careered it from three that game..
buckman did good in the first half.. what about the second half??
i mean hollis price got shut down!!!
tj ford couldnt really do much of anything against the zone..
im not worried about collison i think hell have trouble with the backlines athleticism.. as long as forth plays hard and blocks out i think this will be a cake walk for the cuse

they also need to not let kansas fast break..


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Syracuses biggest problem this season has been guarding the big man down low..Because we cant guard any big man..Sweetney murder us in the 2 games we played againest then but we still won because we shut down everyone esle..And i really think that Hakim will be able to guard Collison..He is 6'9 and He plays like a 7'0" so i really think they should have Hakim Watch him in that 2-3 zone because Craig Forth wont be able to guard him but Jermey McNeil might be able too because he is a great shot blocker..Another thing is that GMac is a great defender so i think we can stop Hinrich in this game and plus with Billy comming off the bench he should be able to guard him pretty good...And for Kansas who is gonna guard Melo? Everyone keeps asking about Syracuse Guarding Collison but what about Kansas guardin Melo pretty much no team has been able to guard him this season so it should be a awesome game...

Syracuse
91
Kansas
87

X Factor-Gmac or Hakim has a huge game because Kansas is gonna try to double Melo all game and that will leave one of them open


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is a hard one for me, I'm not sure who to root for. I've remember a lot of championships in a lot of sports where I really didn't want either team to win, but this year its the exact opposite for me. Both Williams and Boheim seem to be geniune nice guys. Cuse has the great freshman duo and Kansas the great senior duo. They have their role players, good defense and potent offenses. Which ever team wins I'll be happy, should be a great game. But since I have to pick somebody I'll pick Kansas, and next year Cuse takes it all w/ melo back for his soph year.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Carmelo and Collison will cancel each other out. Syracuse's D, along with McNamara and Warrick will beat Kansas.


If that happens (Carmelo and Collison playing similar games) Kansas will win by 20+. Hinrich is 3x (at least) better than McNamara, Graves is much better than Cuse's stiffs at C, Miles is better than Dueny. Warrick and Langford is a conditional matchup - Warrick will be more effective if the game stays in the halfcourt, Langford in the open court.

This game really reminds me of Florida/Michigan State. Florida had the young, exciting, athletic team (Dupay, Nelson, Miller, Donnell Harvey, etc...). The senior led team (Mich. St), who, just like Kansas, was coming off a disappointing loss in the semifinals the prior season, easily destroyed Florida. Look for a redux.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

I've always been a Syracuse fan (ask Jamal, he'll tell you) and definitely a Melo fan, been tracking him since high school. But for all you who say LeBooBoo should picked ahead of Melo you're crazy. I would love to see LeBrom come in to the NCAA and take his team to the Championship game. I would love to see LeBooBoo average a double-doulbe in the NCAA. The draft is not only based on potential, but also on the player's success at the previous level (thats why JayWill and Dunleavy got picked ahead of Amare). I have to admit that LeBron is doing amazing things, but against 6'2'' even 5'11'' high school players, and some arent even 17. While Carmelo made the transition from playing basketball preschoolers to 3+ years seasoned bball players easily. He scored above 20 his first nine games. And I would have to say Melo is the best Big East player ever, better than Iverson, Ewing, Coleman, Mutombo and Mourning. And Iverson, Ewing, Mutombo and Mourning are all future Hall of Fame. And to all of you who said LeBooBoo outplayed Melo in high school you're wrong. I dont know the exact stats but LeBooBoo got bout 36, while Melo got his at bout 33 (yea thats really outplaying somebody). Comparing Melo's game and LeBron's game is like Comparing Wilt vs. Shaq to Wilt vs. Loren Woods


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: kansasalum*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i have one question
> who is gonna guard melo??
> miles will be on mcnamara
> ...


Langford would, but he is 6'4" sorry, but he is. I think he would do a good job. His defense is way overlooked. Everyone looks at his offense abilty, but no one take a look at his defense. Watch his defense, he will slow him down, but not by much thou.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: will someone answer my ??*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> hinrich will be on duaney which is a mismatch


Duany wont even be in the game that long..Jimmy B will bring in Pace which is a very good defender probly the best on Syracuse and i think will be able to shut down hinrich..But also remember we play zone so anyone can be playing on him..The only time we go to man to man is when we are down..


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> I've always been a Syracuse fan (ask Jamal, he'll tell you) and definitely a Melo fan, been tracking him since high school. But for all you who say LeBooBoo should picked ahead of Melo you're crazy. I would love to see LeBrom come in to the NCAA and take his team to the Championship game. I would love to see LeBooBoo average a double-doulbe in the NCAA. The draft is not only based on potential, but also on the player's success at the previous level (thats why JayWill and Dunleavy got picked ahead of Amare). I have to admit that LeBron is doing amazing things, but against 6'2'' even 5'11'' high school players, and some arent even 17. While Carmelo made the transition from playing basketball preschoolers to 3+ years seasoned bball players easily. He scored above 20 his first nine games. And I would have to say Melo is the best Big East player ever, better than Iverson, Ewing, Coleman, Mutombo and Mourning. And Iverson, Ewing, Mutombo and Mourning are all future Hall of Fame. And to all of you who said LeBooBoo outplayed Melo in high school you're wrong. I dont know the exact stats but LeBooBoo got bout 36, while Melo got his at bout 33 (yea thats really outplaying somebody). Comparing Melo's game and LeBron's game is like Comparing Wilt vs. Shaq to Wilt vs. Loren Woods



Yeah, I forgot to mention that you were another Syracuse fan that I know from these boards. I totally agree with you about your Lebron and Carmelo Anthony comparison. I'm not saying Lebron James cannot do what Carmelo is doing right now but the fact of the matter is that Melo is a step ahead at the momment and I just don't seem to understand all the hype around Lebron James when he is still playing High School ball and still hasn't proven himself against big competition, hasn't been praised as the best freshman of all-time like Carmelo and also hasn't lead his NCAA team to the finals. If you think about it, Melo has done something that is amazing and it would be extremelly difficult for James to double that.

Carmelo Anthony still hasn't reached his full potential, he has a high basketball IQ and has all the fundamentals and skills. He's already built up as a 20 pts and 10 boards double-double type of player for the NBA, now maybe he'll improve on that depending on his up-side in the future later on and I think he'll improve on that 20 and 10 too.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> But for all you who say LeBooBoo should picked ahead of Melo you're crazy.


 I'm crazy!


> The draft is not only based on potential, but also on the player's success at the previous level (thats why JayWill and Dunleavy got picked ahead of Amare).


 And that is why GMs won't make the same mistake this year!


> Comparing Melo's game and LeBron's game is like Comparing Wilt vs. Shaq to Wilt vs. Loren Woods.


 Anthony was playing against "Loren Woods" last year, and last year he wasn't better than 'Bron was against "Loren Woods"!


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

good point about the draft comment. and what i mean about the wilt comparisons is that shaq is good competition for wilt (which is similar to melo's playin field = NCAA = good competition) while someone like Loren woods is no match against Wilt (which is similar to LeBooBoo's playin field = high school ball = no comp)


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Guys, Lebron is more potential than anyone I've seen at the high school level. Has Melo proved more? Sure. But I would pick Lebron over Melo just because of his insane upside, seriously, the guy has gifts I've never seen before. And besides, it's a moot point, IF Melo decides to declare for the draft, he won't be #1 anyway. Lebron is the first pick, everyone knows it. Why is every GM in the NBA salivating over him? Why are there rumors that some teams are tanking just for a shot at him? It's because of how much talent the kid has. If Melo goes pro this year, he'll fight for the #2 pick with Darko, #1's already spoken for. I love Melo, I love Syracuse. KU is my team, but Cuse has always been one of my 3 favorite teams. I've always loved Melo's game dating back to his HS days, and I think Melo will be a tremendous player in the NBA. But the fact is, Lebron has more potential than Melo, quite a bit more at that. That's what it boils down to.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> 
> 
> If that happens (Carmelo and Collison playing similar games) Kansas will win by 20+. Hinrich is 3x (at least) better than McNamara, Graves is much better than Cuse's stiffs at C, Miles is better than Dueny. Warrick and Langford is a conditional matchup - Warrick will be more effective if the game stays in the halfcourt, Langford in the open court.
> ...


Hinrich wont do anything McNamara a awesome defend avg about 3 steals a game and he knows how to guards good PG/SG and we got Josh Pace on the bench which is probly the best defender in this game and he is comming off are bench...Graves sucks i dont no what u are thinking McNeil is 100 times better and Craig Forth avg about the same as Graves..Check the stats..Warrick is about as good as Collison check epsn they will even tell you..And plus we got a way better bench then Kansas with Billy,McNeil,Pace so i have no idead what u are thinkin...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

This will be a good matchup, Graves got better, he doesn't suck he just can't shoot. Hinrich is really good and might be a matchup problem. Collison is a monster, I'm not sure if Warrick can handle him but I think he can. Langford is streaky he either shoots like 10-12 or something like 4-13, so he usually either dominates or stinks it up. Carmelo Anthony is incredible and they won't be able to stop him. MacNamara is good, I'm curious to see how he does with Miles/Hinrich guarding him. Aaron Miles has everything a PG needs except a shot, but if his shot is on like it was last night then watch out.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

everyone keeps saying we cant stop Hinrich..But i really think the Gmac and Pace will beable to guard him..Pace is a great defend and so is Gmac so i think we can give Hinrich some problems


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> everyone keeps saying we cant stop Hinrich..But i really think the Gmac and Pace will beable to guard him..Pace is a great defend and so is Gmac so i think we can give Hinrich some problems


No one on Syracuse can stop Hinrich, but he's a very streaky player. Some nights he can't miss, some he can't hit (see the Duke game). The Orangeman just needa hope he's off, which he may be, he's been hot a couple games in a row. What really is going to be interesting is Collison and Anthony. Who's going to stop these two guys? Collison really has very few off-nights, he's just way too consistent. And I don't think anyone on the Orangeman can stop him. If Graves can somehow stay out of foul trouble, than the post could be the key for KU. Anthony will be tough to stop, I really wish I knew what Coach Williams' gameplan is. We'll just have to wait and see what happens, it's a fairly unpredictable game at this point, because nobody really knows what anyone's gonna do.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: are u crazy*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> kansas careered it from three that game..
> buckman did good in the first half.. what about the second half??
> i mean hollis price got shut down!!!
> ...


so syracuses "great" zone d held ford to 12 points and 13 assists(i'm pretty sure those were the numbers) and held texas to 84 points even when they were struggled from the free throw line. that sure sound like a great defense to me. ford was not stop. he could and did do lots of stuff against it. buckman didn't have trouble with the backline athleticism so why would collison when collison is much better. in the 2nd half buckman was in foul trouble and then fouled out. that's why he wasn't big. syracuse has the most overrated d i have ever seen. they did not shut down texas at all. 84 points is definately not being shut down. and hollis price got shut down with no inside help on a bad shooting night. 

kansas is going to be able to get into the zone just like texas did. collison is similar and better than buckman. miles, hinrich, and langford as a group are as good offensively as ford, mouton, and ivey. they shouldn't have much of a problem getting into the zone and scoring or getting it back out. kansas will score a lot. and don't forget that kansas wasn't the only team that had a huge offensive game last game. syracuse shot 60% from the field. i'm pretty sure they won't do that again. graves is going to be able to do some stuff in the middle too. kansas will score more than 84(texas did it on 40 something % shooting and 60% from the foul line) and syracuse won't score as much as they did because they won't shoot 60% again. and kansas will win because they are a better team(not because of experience).


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Hinrich wont do anything McNamara a awesome defend avg about 3 steals a game and he knows how to guards good PG/SG and we got Josh Pace on the bench which is probly the best defender in this game and he is comming off are bench...Graves sucks i dont no what u are thinking McNeil is 100 times better and Craig Forth avg about the same as Graves..Check the stats..Warrick is about as good as Collison check epsn they will even tell you..And plus we got a way better bench then Kansas with Billy,McNeil,Pace so i have no idead what u are thinkin...


Hinrich eats guys like McNamara for breakfast.  Look what shooting specialists like McNamara have done against Hinrich (and Miles) this tournament:

JJ Redick: 2-16
Salim Stoudamire: 1-4
Travis Diener: 1-8

All those guys are better than McNamara. If Hinrich can outplay Dwyane Wade he's going to have NO problem with McNamara.

As far as McNeil being 100 times better than Graves - Graves is averaging 7.2 ppg and 8.4 rpg for the tournament (including a 13 and 15 game against Arizona). McNeil and Forth ADDED TOGETHER are averaging 5 ppg and 6.6 rpg. Pretty much settles that.

Warrick as good as Collison? Collison was a 1st team All-American!

Syracuse's bench is MUCH better - that's why Kansas can't get into foul trouble (especially Collison and Hinrich) - but Kansas is stronger at 4 of the 5 starting positions with Miles and Graves peaking at the right time.

Seriously, Syracuse is a nice team, but they're firmly in the mold of teams like the Fab Five and the Miller/Nelson/Harvey Florida team. Those kind of teams just don't beat senior led teams in the final game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

]


> Seriously, Syracuse is a nice team, but they're firmly in the mold of teams like the Fab Five and the Miller/Nelson/Harvey Florida team. Those kind of teams just don't beat senior led teams in the final game


Arizona 1997. That was a fairly young team that was a #5 seed.

They beat a more experienced and #1 seeded Kentucky Team. How soon we forget.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Where do you get the 4 out of 5 spots?

C - Collison vs McForth (Kansas, no need to discuss)
PF - Graves vs Warrick (SU)
SF - Anthony vs Lagford (SU)
SG - Hinrick vs Duany (Kansas)
PG - GMac vs Miles (Very Slight Edge to Kansas)

Basically Anthony, Warrick, McForth is slightly better or even compared to Collison, Graves, Langford 

Backcourt advantage to Kansas but GMac and Duany / Edelin are pretty good players.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Instead of using some half-assed player evaluations that are more opinion then anything else, how about we start to bring some facts into the conversation.

Versus Common Opponenets (Missouri, Oklahoma, Oklahoma St, Texas)

Syracuse is 4-0 and Kansas is 4-2. And let's remember some of those wins by Kansas included a healthy Simien.

Explain that one instead of saying that a player is a PF instead of a C, so you can conveniently come up with a 4-1 comparison. Your switching around of Graves with Collison to compare to SU players was just silly. Might work against 12 year olds, but sorry I caught you.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Instead of using some half-assed player evaluations that are more opinion then anything else, how about we start to bring some facts into the conversation.
> 
> Versus Common Opponenets (Missouri, Oklahoma, Oklahoma St, Texas)
> ...


actually for those four teams, we had no simien.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> ]
> 
> Arizona 1997. That was a fairly young team that was a #5 seed.
> ...


Um... no. Arizona had a freshman in a key role (Mike Bibby) but their 2 best players (Simon and Dickerson) were both juniors, and they also had other experienced players on the team. Cuse's big 3 (Anthony, Warrick, McNamara)- 2 freshman, 1 sophomore. Only McNeil (jr) and Duany (sr) have any significant experience for Cuse. There's a reason why I didn't compare Cuse to Zona.



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Instead of using some half-assed player evaluations that are more opinion then anything else, how about we start to bring some facts into the conversation.
> 
> Versus Common Opponenets (Missouri, Oklahoma, Oklahoma St, Texas)
> ...


If A beats B and B beats C, you can't assume that A is a better team than C. There's a reason why no one holds stock in common opponents - each game has a different set of circumstances and matchups.For example, Kansas had to play OU at OU. Cuse got to play them in a virtual home environment, etc...

ESPN.com has Collison vs. Warrick and Graves vs. Forth as the official matchups. I didn't switch anything. ESPN apparently came to the same conclusion I did - Williams will put Collison on Warrick and Graves on Forth/McNeil. 

Here, let me simplify instead of nitpicking over matchups.

Anthony vs. Langford - Advantage: Syracuse
Rest of Cuse's Starters vs. Rest of KU Starters - Advantage: Kansas

Hope you can agree with that.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I dont no why everyone keeps saying Collison is alot better then Warrick..I have watch Collison alot this season he is good but Warrick is very close to Collison..Espn even say Collison only has a slight avantage over Warrick-16 9 Collison 18 9 so there really aint that much of a difference..And then Hinrich 17 3 2 McNamara 14 4 2 and then Edilen 8 2 1 off the bench and he can do alot more then that he showed that in the notre dame game..So i really think we can stop Collison and Hinrich both..And then there is Carmelo 22 10 alot better then anyone on Kansas so this is a very even game..Kansas got the 2 superstar combined stats are 35 11 per game Syracuse 2 superstars 38 19 so there is avantage there and then the rest of the starters Syracuse 29 ppg Kansas 29ppg so all togather Syracuse has got the edge in starters..And i dont even want to get to the bench cause Syracuse got that by far..so when you guys might think kansas is god Syracuse has got the avantages..


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> I dont no why everyone keeps saying Collison is alot better then Warrick..I have watch Collison alot this season he is good but Warrick is very close to Collison..Espn even say Collison only has a slight avantage over Warrick-16 9 Collison 18 9 so there really aint that much of a difference..And then Hinrich 17 3 2 McNamara 14 4 2 and then Edilen 8 2 1 off the bench and he can do alot more then that he showed that in the notre dame game..So i really think we can stop Collison and Hinrich both..And then there is Carmelo 22 10 alot better then anyone on Kansas so this is a very even game..Kansas got the 2 superstar combined stats are 35 11 per game Syracuse 2 superstars 38 19 so there is avantage there and then the rest of the starters Syracuse 29 ppg Kansas 29ppg so all togather Syracuse has got the edge in starters..And i dont even want to get to the bench cause Syracuse got that by far..so when you guys might think kansas is god Syracuse has got the avantages..


You also have to realize that KU plays in a very good conference defensively, and their offensive system is very different than Syracuse's. Warrick is a great player, but at this point, he's not even close to Collison. Did you see him against Duke? Texas? Those are things Warrick simply can't do. Collison is a far better player than Warrick, and the advantage is just as big between Hinrich and Mcnamara. Melo is obviously much better than Langford, but Langford's no slouch either, he's definitely a weapon if he's on. I really think you need to quit trying to argue that Syracuse has the better starting lineup, because popular opinion all year long is that KU's got the best starting lineup in all of college basketball, but their downfall is their bench. KU's got a much better starting lineup, Syracuse a better bench. KU's definitely the better team IMO, but that doesn't mean anything. Who's better tonight is all that really matters, and you'll have all the bragging rights in the world if the Orangeman get the W.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Syracuse will get bombed inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Kansas will get bombed outside!!!!!!!!!!

I think this is going be a very very good game with Kansas on top.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't have much to say going into this game but saying to all my fellow Syracuse friends that no matter what happens tonight we have more then enough reasons to be proud as hell of this team being lead by freshmans. 

Good luck to everyone and let's hope we get a great game.


LET'S GO SYRACUSE!


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

McNamara is shooting lights out, 6 3 pt.'ers at half, simply amazing play by the freshman. Kansas has really got to step up the defense to even have a chance.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> McNamara is shooting lights out, 6 3 pt.'ers at half, simply amazing play by the freshman. Kansas has really got to step up the defense to even have a chance.


7 three pointers actually. Hes tied the record for most 3 pointers in a game. The original one to set the record was none other than former Kentucky player and current Celtics player Tony Delk. I want him to break the record, thats right, I WANT him to break it. I think its just about time for that current record to fall, dont you?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Great game so far..Syracuse Biggest lead has been 18 but Kansas started to come back...If Kansas wasnt grabbing so many rebounds i really think we would have a bigger lead..But are centers suck and cant grab anything..


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OMG, Syracuse cannot grab a rebound, but KU can't shoot free throws to save their lives.

Forth is quite possibly the worst rebounder for his size that I've ever seen.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It could be that Kansas is tired, but the trap they were running earlier in the game seemed to be working, they should go back too it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

^^Wellnevermind as soon as I said something they did go back to it.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OMG, Syracuse is not playing any defense down the stretch!


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

AAH a minute left and Kansas down only 3! Think of they would've hit those free throws...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what a ball game!! 2 pts


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Duany at the line and splits! 3 point game!


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

1.5 seconds left...Kansas down three with ball to tie it. OMG this is unbelievable!!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

National Champions: Syracuse Orangemen.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

syracuse wins :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana:

WE NEED ORANGE BANANAS!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> National Champions: Syracuse Orangemen.


Melo came and conquered. Looks like he's off to the next level.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ahhahhahhhhahahhhhahhahahhhhahhahahaahahahahahhahaahhahahahahahhhah


out of my way.


DAMN FREE THROWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


We can not hit those damn free throws


also those three pointers.


but free throws throw the freaking game away

It was a good game thou.

But god damn't


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Carmelo Anthony was named MOP.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> ahhahhahhhhahahhhhahhahahhhhahhahahaahahahahahhahaahhahahahahahhhah
> 
> 
> ...


that zone was just too much for kansas. the zone made 10-13 3s in the 1st half and held kansas to 40% on free throws. man, that is the best defense i've ever seen.

really though, that was a pretty good game. way better than i expect and i was wrong about syracuse losing. both teams had great seasons and syracuse really peaked at the right time. for the 2nd time in a row syracuse got lots of help from the opponent missing free throws, but hey syracuse still had to win the games. they beat the 3 best teams in the big 12 in a row(the 1st with d and the next 2 with offense). great job.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Strange game.

McNamara has one of the best first halves in final four history and follows it up with one of the worst 2nd halves in Final Four history. It was almost like 2 different players; maybe his evil twin Barry was out there.

Kansas got into foul trouble, and as always, that's death for a team that goes 6 deep. Have to think that having Langford out there (and Collison for the last minute) could have made the difference.

Both teams were pathetic from the foul line, especially Kansas. Shaq would have been proud of some of those bricks.

If someone would have told me Langford would have scored 1 less point than Anthony and Graves would have had a double-double, I would have thought Kansas would have won by 20. Syracuse just got more out of their peripheral players (Edelin and Pace were the difference) and Miles was worthless.

I'm not sure I would call it a great game, but it was entertaining.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> Strange game.
> 
> McNamara has one of the best first halves in final four history and follows it up with one of the worst 2nd halves in Final Four history. It was almost like 2 different players; maybe his evil twin Barry was out there.
> ...


Keys.

1-Syracuse Three Pointers
2-Lack of Free Throw shooting by Kansas
3-Stupid Turnovers by Kansas
4-The Zone by the 'Cuse.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Keys.
> 
> 1-Syracuse Three Pointers
> ...


i think the top 2 were the main reasons kansas lost. they had some stupid turnovers, but so did syracuse. and i think that kansas's reluctance to take 3s contributed more to the loss than the zone. as soon as they missed a few, they were too scared to take more. but from what i saw of langford tonight, if simien is healthy, i think kansas could easily be back to the final four again next year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> i think the top 2 were the main reasons kansas lost. they had some stupid turnovers, but so did syracuse. and i think that kansas's reluctance to take 3s contributed more to the loss than the zone. as soon as they missed a few, they were too scared to take more. but from what i saw of langford tonight, if simien is healthy, i think kansas could easily be back to the final four again next year.


I think they could. Here what needs to happen.

1-Simien needs to be healthy
2-Langford Improves (and will be better than Paulding, sorry pharycle, I had to put that in)
3-Miles need to work on A SHOT!
4-Lee continue to build strength, and continue to develop
5-WORK ON FREE THROWS
6-WORK ON DEFENDING THE THREE
7-Frosh has to be good
and Finally
8-Coach


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

You can call me Nostradamous if you wish.


----------



## Roycallsatimeout (Feb 25, 2009)

Dagnabbit if only I called a f**king timeout!!!!


----------



## clementes greencard (Feb 26, 2009)

jerry mac is hawt


----------



## AliVelshisDome (Feb 26, 2009)

ROFLCOPTERS. 'Melo says stop snitchin stop lyin.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

thread is closed. over 5 years old and nothing but crap is posting


----------

